# Do what you love and you`ll never have to work.



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Soo, packing last stuff for Latvian III Olympiad - I am going to be a groom for my trainer, who is competing in dressage with Chico`s Son ( his barn name is Mr President.  ) Keep your fingers crossed for us.!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Ahh, Kostja is going to have 5-days-vacation, that is really, really bad, he`ll be so full of energy, when I`ll get back. Longest vacation he has had is maximum 2 days.


----------

